# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Vends sac a dos Alienware Orion m18x tat neuf

## Romain.2.

Bonjour  tous,
Suite au changement de mon pc portable,je vends un sac a dos Alienware Orion m18x pouvant transporter de petits pc comme des pc plus volumineux (18,4").
voici un prsentation dtaille du sac et de ses nombreux rangements:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_TCvUydeFM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_TCvUydeFM[/ame]
Voici deux photos prises avec mon tlphone portable.Si quelqu'un est interss,je peus en mettre plus:


Je l'ai utilis 5 fois pour transporter mon pc quand j'avais mes projets,il est donc en parfait tat.Je le vends 50(pay 100 chez Dell).
Remise en mains propres sur Paris et proche rgion parisienne.
Merci ::ccool::

----------


## Romain.2.

Je prcise que j'ai achet le sac le 16 janvier 2013,il est donc encore sous garantie.Mais compte tenu de la qualit des matriaux,le sac peut durer plus de 5 ans.

----------


## domlartigue

Bonjour Romain

Ton sac a dos alienware est il toujours a vendre?
Et quel est ton prix?

Domlartigue

----------


## Romain.2.

Baisse du prix  40

----------

